# Balsaholz-Posen



## Franky (14. Dezember 2000)

Hi Leute,ich habe letzte Woche ein wenig Zeit gehabt, um mal 2 Balsaholzpöslein zu basteln und sie "Dauerzutesten"... Folgendes hab ich getestet:
Eine "Pose" habe ich geschmirgelt und mit "normaler" Farbe bepinselt. Bis die allerdings "hielt", mussten 3 - 4 Schichten drauf und die Tragkraft nahm rapide ab (rund ein Drittel)
Die andere Pose habe ich ebenfalls geschmirgelt und mit schweineteuerem klarem Sprühlack (2-Schichtlack aus dem KFZ-Bereich) zunächst versucht zu versiegeln, bevor ich mit Farbe draufgehe.
Auch hier war das Prob, das die Pose enorm an  Tragkraft einbüßte...
Der Langzeittest (über Nacht) im Eimer hat dann ergeben, daß die Pose ohne Lack trotz der dicken Farbschicht Wasser zog und fast absoff. Die lackierte Pose hielt etwas besser ...Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Balsaholz Wasserfest zu versiegeln (vor oder nach dem "anmalen"), ohne das ein viertel bis ein drittel an Tragkraft eingebüßt wird??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ich wollte eigentlich keine Bojen basteln, sondern Posen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Megarun (17. Dezember 2000)

Hi, Franky...
...versuche es einmal mit "Kronengrund", (Fachhandel) ist szs. eine Grundierung für weiches Holz. Dann dünn lackieren. (Sprühdose)  Immer die Pose unten: Megarun
------------------
...immer Untermaß...[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Megarun am 17-12-2000 um 03:46.]


----------



## buggs (17. Dezember 2000)

Hai Franky
Versuche es mal mit Bootslack, Pose kurz eintauchen abtropfenlassen und trocknen.
Dann mit Farben von Revell streichen.

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## Franky (17. Dezember 2000)

@megarun: 
Was fürn Zeugs???? Klingt fast wie dänisches Bier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mal ohne Scherz: WO kann man das bekommen. Ich war schon in &acute;nem Farbenfachladen, und die konnten mir nicht weiterhelfen.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Franky (17. Dezember 2000)

@ buggs:Bootslack hab ich bis zum Abwinken. Aber genau damit hab ich ja das Problem. Wenn ich eine 20 g Pose mit Bootslack behandel, hat die nur noch vielleicht 15 g Tragkraft. Das Zeug ist viel zu schwer. 

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## buggs (17. Dezember 2000)

Hai Franky
dann probiere es mal mit dem Klarlack von Revell (Modellbau)

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## Megarun (17. Dezember 2000)

Hi, Franky..
...hab` gerade meine Garage "durchforstet", finde das Zeug nicht mehr wieder. (Mist) Habe vor Jahren selbst Basa-Posen gebaut. Hat auch gut gefunzt!
Kennst Du die Fa. CLOU (glaub ist richtig) sind eckige Blechdosen. Also, diese Fa. müsste auch Holzgrund (ist übr. unheimlich schnelltrocknend und leicht) in Ihrem Angebot haben. MfG & und nicht aufgeben, Megarun


------------------
...immer Untermaß...


----------



## buggs (14. April 2002)

Für Bergi vorgeholt.


----------



## Pottwal (24. April 2002)

... Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Heißwachs gemacht.
Heißwachs ist in jedem Sportgeschäft erhältlich, was Ski-Zubehör führt. Einfach lt. Bedienungsanleitung aufschmelzen, die geschliffene Pose kurz tuchen ( nicht zu lang, wegen der Wachsstärke ) trochnen und fest werden lassen anschließend mit Modellack fein besprühen ( Marke Revell) :z 

- Was kommt raus wenn ein Aal sich mit einem Igelfisch kreuzt ? - Eine Rolle Stacheldraht -


----------



## Uli_Raser (24. April 2002)

Hi!
Gehe doch mal zu Fliesenhändler, der hat so eine Art flüssigen Kunststoff(Neoprene) zum Versiegeln von saugfähigen Untergründen. Das Zeug  hate ich von der Fa. Unzin oder Uzin oder so. Ist absolut Wasserdicht und dauerelastisch. Ob Du das nachher Lackieren kannst weiß ich aber nicht.
Uli


----------



## Dok (24. April 2002)

> _Original von Pottwal _
> 
> - Was kommt raus wenn ein Aal sich mit einem Igelfisch kreuzt ? - Eine Rolle Stacheldraht -


:q

Willkommen im Board!


----------



## Meterhecht14 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Balsaholz-Posen*

moin leute, wie wärs denn mal mit epoxy?


----------



## Franky (4. März 2008)

*AW: Balsaholz-Posen*

@ Meterhecht:
Damit verhält es sich vermutlich ähnlich wie mit dem Bootslack - zu hohes Eigengewicht. Firnis in Verbindung mit einem dünnflüssigen "Zimmermannslack" könnte da funktionieren....


----------



## jirgel (5. März 2008)

*AW: Balsaholz-Posen*

Normler Nagellack reicht aus.

Bekommst überall in zweifel die Frau/Freundin vorschicken.

Einfach gemacht.

Bevor farbe raufkommt schon mal eine schicht vom Nagellack drauf trocknen lassen dann Farbe drüber trocknen lassen wieder eine schicht Nagelack trocknen lassen über Nacht. Am Nächsten Tag letzte Schicht Nagellack fertig. 

Da der Nagellack sehr flüssig ist und schöne dünne schichten macht und gut in das Holz einzieht dichtet er die pose super ab macht sie aber nicht um vieles schwerer wie Bootslacke oder K2 Lacke oder Epoxy.

Dafür sollte die Frau/ FReundin modisch ohr einhänger im Fischerstyl bekommen :g |supergri|licht


----------



## magic feeder (6. März 2008)

*AW: Balsaholz-Posen*

ich würde die posen von vorn herein etwas leichter machen und dann in epoxy tauchen und nur die spitze farbig lackieren.........


----------



## heinzrch (6. März 2008)

*AW: Balsaholz-Posen*

zum Versiegeln von Balsaholz gibt es im Modellbaugeschäft sogenannten Porenfüller, das ist ein ganz leichter Nitrolack mit Füllstoff. Clou hat den auch als Schnellschliffgrund (allerdings ohne Füllstoff, macht aber nix...)


----------



## magic feeder (6. März 2008)

*AW: Balsaholz-Posen*



heinzrch schrieb:


> zum Versiegeln von Balsaholz gibt es im Modellbaugeschäft sogenannten Porenfüller, das ist ein ganz leichter Nitrolack mit Füllstoff. Clou hat den auch als Schnellschliffgrund (allerdings ohne Füllstoff, macht aber nix...)


 

das ist ne super sache.......|wavey:


----------



## heinzrch (7. März 2008)

*AW: Balsaholz-Posen*

die gängigste Marke im Modellbaugeschäft ist Graupner Glattfix Porenfüller, passende Farblacke wären Graupner Alkyfix, oder die Revell-Döschen....


----------

